# Dripper versus Tank juice?



## Silver (4/6/18)

*Do you find different juices work best in drippers versus tanks?*

Or do you use the same?


Which juices work best in drippers?
Which ones work best for you in tanks?

Am interested to hear if you find a difference?


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

For me, with regard to drippers, I use my BF drippers on my Reos mainly - and my Petri dripper less often.
Rest are tanks (rta and commercial coil clearomizer)

I find fruity menthols best in my tanks. Particularly the Skyline and my Lemo1. Lots of sharpness. I also prefer clearer juices in the tanks that dont gunk the coil and wick.

For my tobaccoes I prefer them on my BF drippers. RM2. Stronger throat hit and richer flavour. I dont mind if they gunk the wick because its easy to change.

For desserts, i like the Petri dripper - a bit more power and more airflow. Better suited to the higher VG and lower nic juices that are more commonly commercially available

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/18)

As I have said before, I am a bit of a juice barbarian.

If I like the taste of a particular concoction (DIY) I will vape it. RBA, RTA, RDTA, BF RBA, its all rock and roll to me. I honestly cannot detect a difference, or at least one that would bug me, between different attys.

Obviously I taste a difference between one particular juice in one atty as opposed to another atty. E.g. in a flavour vs a cloud type atty.

Being flavour/taste challenged has its advantages. I have far less to worry about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (4/6/18)

Very interesting thread @Silver 

I think the juice game has not adapted to the coil/atty game that much .... suppose juice makers try and cater for all types of setups which is good.

But yes , dessert/bakery juices tend to be more richer in RDA's ..... 

I also prefer fruity/menthol juices in my RTAs ...

Another question maybe to add , what type of coils (simple wire , flatwire , Aliens , Fused etc) lends itself to which atty and juice combo and at what wattages/resistances ? I find with a simple wire build (0.6ohms and up) Kantral is still my goto for tobaccos and some dessert juices , the slower ramp up just lends itself to "brew" the juices better when vaping ....

For fruity juices I like to "punch" the flavor with a quick ramp up Ni80 flatwire or a nano Fused/Alien depending on my mood .... I also never tend to go over 50W for most setups so that also lends itself to some challenges. I've never understood running a 100W through any build just too hot and violent for me ...... then again I'm edging towards the "ballie" status like uncle @Rob Fisher so no need for "does it chuck clouds bro..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Daniel said:


> Very interesting thread @Silver
> 
> I think the juice game has not adapted to the coil/atty game that much .... suppose juice makers try and cater for all types of setups which is good.
> 
> ...



Very interesting @Daniel - and I agree with you - this needs to be expanded to different coils and powers.

I actually use simple single Kanthal coils in my basic RTAs (Lemo1 and SubtankMini) for the fruity menthols. Only vaping at 12-15 Watts in those. Works beautifully. I like thinner 28g wire for more crispness and faster ramp. And the low power gives me a lot of economy. My Lemo1 is my main "computer vape" - grab n vape. And it lasts me 2 days before I have to refill. And thats quite a lot of vaping! Maybe 1.5 days if I am working a lot.

The Skyline seems to enjoy a fused clapton type of coil - also fruity menthols. Lowish power too for me - around 16-20 Watts. 

Tobacco MTL I have my happy place on my RM2 with a 29g paracoil Kanthal - 5 double wraps. Its just perfect for me. 0.4-0.5 ohms. So about 30 Watts total for the two parallel coils. Ive tried other coils in there but this coil is still tops for me. Crispness and fast ramp as well.

In the Petri dripper - dual coil - I am nowhere near as experienced or finely tuned as the above. I now have duals in there from Smiley - can't remember exactly what they are. But it gives a rich dense flavour. About 50 Watts or so. For duals that's not very high. I find it suits desserts and richer vapes. I don't enjoy the fruity menthols in there. But thats just me. For me the Petri is for decadent vaping. On occasion. Not workhorse vaping.


----------



## Carnival (4/6/18)

Daniel said:


> Another question maybe to add , what type of coils (simple wire , flatwire , Aliens , Fused etc) lends itself to which atty and juice combo and at what wattages/resistances ?



Good question!

Right now, I feel like I've gotten to a happy place with my builds as far as flavour is concerned. Now it's about 'fine tuning' and tweaking to certain juices (which I am still in the process of picking).

So far, I've found that Kidney Puncher Ni80 24g wire, 2.5mm ID, works really well for me in the Skyclone using Bumblebee's Kiwichi. I vape it at 15/16W. I'd like to fiddle a bit more with this build though, to see if I can get the juice to shine even more!

I have found that SS wire for menthol hits hard (too hard for me!). I assume it's because of the very quick ramp up. So Ni80 is better for me if I'm using a juice with menthol in it - delivers the ice in a gentler way.

Anyway, this is a really interesting thread and I'll be following it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/6/18)

Nice one @Silver !

Definitely something @Schnappie and I have discussed to great lengths. Red Pill is for tanks only!!! I find other fruity menthols transition well over to drippers, but for us we find that Red Pill is wasted in anything other than a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (4/6/18)

Suggestion : Maybe start a small database of said builds + juice etc so vapers can try those builds first ... something like : 

RTA/RDA used : Skyline RTA
Coil Diameter and Gauge : 2.5mm 5 wraps 24g Ni80 Haywire @ 0.3ohms 
Recommended Wattage : 20-30W 
Juices Recommended : XXX , RedPill

This will assume everyone knows coil positioning , wicking method etc , as we don;t want too much info ? 
Maybe one of the web developer boffins can write a small web GUI for entering data or something ? 

I think this might just be the single most valuable resource in the making this forum has started  .... besides uncle Rob's Ramblings ... or was that the Rob's Lounge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

Daniel said:


> Suggestion : Maybe start a small database of said builds + juice etc so vapers can try those builds first ... something like :
> 
> RTA/RDA used : Skyline RTA
> Coil Diameter and Gauge : 2.5mm 5 wraps 24g Ni80 Haywire @ 0.3ohms
> ...


What a great Idea!! Because I dont really build too many coils, I find myself spending lots of time on sites like steam engine and various other vape calculators to get a Recommended wattage every time I do a new or different build, From that recommendation I normally fine tune to where I like it.

If there was something like this available when i started vaping, it would have made my life so much easier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Good idea @Daniel 

From my point of view I think each device has an ideal coil, power and airflow setup.
For some devices that are a bit more versatile, it could be a wider range, but for others they have a narrow range "sweet spot". It certainly would help to have a list of the most popular devices and their "sweet spots". Only trouble is there are so many devices and new ones coming out each week 

As for marrying the setup to the juice, I think that is more up to the individual - because we perceive flavour differently. I used to think we all perceive flavour quite similarly but over the years I have realised that our palates are wider apart than I thought they were.

That's why the device, coil, airflow, power - and juice - make for a fairly complex combination. I have my own notes of those things (wish I could experiment much more) and when I find a combo that works, I write it down and usually "lock it down". I have arrived at only a handful of those combos over the years and I vape them currently every day.


----------

